# Marineland C220 Canister Filter



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

I will have to say that this filter is one of the easiest and most efficient filters I have seen. 

It comes with an introductory instructional DVD that clearly explains the set up and maintenance processes and leaves no room for confusion other than one little glitch when it mentions a tube of lubricant that is not actually a part of the box contents and not needed at all.

I will have to say that I was taken aback when I read the customer reviews on Petsmart and they mentioned a leaking problem with the larger canister filter but this one has caused me no difficulties once I got the hose tightened properly. The four canister baskets and the media involved do a wonderful job of keeping the tank filtered to perfection and my fish are happy.

The only con that I will mention is that I do wish that the flow was more easily and generally adjusted. So far the only way is the baffle on the outlet and it leaves something to be desired as the flow is still quite strong but as I do not house fish who mind it and seem to love the stronger flow in that tank, I will not make a big deal out of it.

Priming of this canister filter is a dream process though as there is a button on the top of the motor housing that you pump a few times and the priming is done, much different than any other I have seen. This in itself makes the purchase worth it. 

And as I have said during other posts, the Marineland name means a lot to me as I am a terrific fan of their quality and their customer service if it is needed.


----------



## Oldman (May 25, 2009)

I have one of those filters and find that it filters well and does not leak at all. After I used that funny lift and twist shutoff a few times, it quit sealing properly so now I find that I need to tie the hoses up at the water level whenever the filter is not connected and running. Otherwise I get to drain the tank through the shutoff valves.


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

I have a small box that sits at a higher level that the surface of the water and put the motor housing in it when I remove it after sitting it in an ice cream bucket (4 quart size) and it works fine and does not drain then. For some reason the shut off has never worked on any of the canisters that I have had so I just never expected them to. It is just routine for me and I rarely lose more than about 3 or 4 tablespoons of water.

The day I wrote this review there was a tiny drip of water coming from the valve block of the filter and I thought "Oh brother" but I got on the phone with Marineland and yesterday I received a new valve block. Fast service, huh? I am so happy that I went with this filter.

Rose


----------



## gypsyfla (May 15, 2008)

We have 2 of these filters and just LOVE them so easy and no leaks here.


----------



## kwkoonce (Jun 23, 2010)

Terrible filter. Impeller quit working twice. First time, company sent a new impeller, but it took two weeks so I had to buy another filter to keep my tank clean and the fish alive. Second impeller quit working periodically, once during a vacation. Also, the shut-off valve never worked and I had to put the canister into a bucket as it drained water from the tank during cleaning. I tossed the canister into the trash and bought a Penn Plax canister, which has worked flawlessly so far.


----------

